# Assorted Blue Discus from CAF



## deepRED (May 22, 2010)

Got these guys from Rick a couple of weeks ago and just wanted to share some pictures. They're about 3.5"-4.5" and eating like pigs!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow those are gorgeous. Blue discus have always been my favourites and the colour variations I always bought when I kept discus in the past.

Great choice Jeremy and beautiful fish Rick.


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Beautiful pics, beautiful fish,thanks for sharing!


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice job, they are looking great! Thanks for sharing these photos.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Nice collection of blues!


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice! April...running to get discus! Lol. Soon...very soon..


----------



## deepRED (May 22, 2010)

Thanks guys, great stock from Rick as usual!

The problem is now I want to set up another tank for different colors... arg...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Maybe a RED discus tank? =)


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

April said:


> Very nice! April...running to get discus! Lol. Soon...very soon..


Sorry, deepRED, just a little threadjack. April I tried to send you a PM, but your inbox was full!


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh thanks


Sent by tapatalk in north Burnaby


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

nice group! your doing well with them.....be diligent over the next few months with feeding and WC and you will have some nice fish!


----------



## swd (Mar 18, 2014)

Nice blues!
Could you name all the types you have?


----------



## deepRED (May 22, 2010)

swd said:


> Nice blues!
> Could you name all the types you have?


I have three bulldogs, three brilliant blues, a cobalt and a blue diamond. Correct me if I'm wrong, Rick. I'm terrible with all the names. lol


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

deepRED said:


> I have three bulldogs, three brilliant blues, a cobalt and a blue diamond. Correct me if I'm wrong, Rick. I'm terrible with all the names. lol


You got them right


----------

